# How to make thin crepes



## helga (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi! I need advice. I love crepes very much and I cook them often. But my crepes always turn thick. And I want them to be very thin. I've tried a bunch of recipes. The last time I used this one http://cookiteasy.net/recipe/basic-crepes-1015481.html Basic crepes But my crepes turned out not as thin as on those pictures. Maybe the pictures don't correspond to the recipe...I don't know. Tell me what am I doing wrong? Is it possible that I choose the wrong recipes to make thin crepes? Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

One thing i can tell you: too many web sites use stock or "anonymous" Google images that do not correspond with the recipes at all. Other than that, i don't use yeast (or baking powder) for thin crêpes.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

The more liquid you add, the thinner the batter will be and the thinner your crepes will end up.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

The recipe you linked to are basically dessert crepes, denoted by the sugar.

I personally wouldn't use that--

I use apx 2 lg or xlg eggs to 1 to 1½ cup flour.

2 tbsp. sugar, 1/2 tsp vanilla

2-3  Tbsp melted butter

Milk

The thinner you want the crepes the more finicky they are to cook. But there are tricks.

Beat the eggs, add some milk, then flour, etc while mixing. 

Add the melted butter (melted not clarified) (fat is essential to avoid sticking.)

Continue adding milk to get the consistency  you want.

Place in fridge for 20 to 30 minutes min. (This is important--it relaxes the gluten)

It's cold now and will be thickened, add more milk to thin.

Now if you want thin crepes you need to strain the batter--lumps are an uh-uh.

Butter your pan or flattie and heat--correct temp is essential.

There you are.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Meezenplaz said:


> The recipe you linked to are basically dessert crepes, denoted by the sugar.
> 
> I personally wouldn't use that--
> 
> ...


Meez is right. The batter consistency is key, also allowing the batter to rest after mixing. 4 hours works best IMHO.

Also the technique might be a problem. Thick crepes mean too much batter in the pan.

Try this technique next time:

Get the pan hot first. Dip a paper towel into melted butter and wipe the hot pan with it. Ladle some batter into the pan and immediately start to swirl the pan so that the batter coats the entire bottom of the pan, then pour the remaining batter back into the bowl.

Now you have a pretty thin coating. it should take no more than 30 seconds to brown the one side.

Do not turn it over because the coating was so thin, it cooked through without having to turn. I turn the crepes out on to a cloth to cool and don't overlap them. Hope this helps.


----------



## alacarte (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree with the swirling the small amount of batter in the pan technique - works exceptionally well, nice and quick too if you need to make alot.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree, technique/procedure was non-existent in the posted recipe.

Swirling is pretty much the only way to distribute the batter round-the-world as it were, but you

guys are right too much batter left (usually sitting in the middle) will make for thick spots.

Also good point (Chefross) that if you have to flip the crepe to finish cooking it...it aint gonna be a

thin one like you want.

I personally don't pour out excess, rather I figure out the "measure" for the pan & batter Im using first,

e.g., a 3/4 of a coffee scoop--once you've established that, you dump it in the preheated pan or flat

and IMMEDIATELY start the swirl--cuz once that thin batter hits the pan, its-a-cookin! (I pour batter in

with my right hand while swirling with my left.)

So if all properly done, by the time its rolled about the pan its pretty much ready to dump.

If the cooked side is getting too brown before its done, adjust the heat a bit.

And if they stick, I whisk in more melted butter to the batter. ( too cold a pan can make em stick too.)

I stack em in halves or quarters with paper between, unless I dont want em creased for some reason.

I think I've also mentioned before that for some odd reason the first crepe I make never seems to come out

right--then once the pan is properly conditioned the rest turn out fine. Drive me a bit nuts tho./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------

